# Racing in Michigan, (New guy question)



## CHawk (Nov 5, 2005)

Hello all :wave: , as I am new to this forum I have a question. I used to race quite a bit years ago, and now find myself getting back into the "groove". I am located in Central Michigan (near Alma). just wondering about any tracks either indoor or outdoor (next spring!!) and clubs? I am currently driving a T4.
Thanks.........Chris


----------



## Jamie Hanson (Dec 3, 2002)

If you are looking for offroad racing based on where you are at, you will either be driving to Lansing or Saginaw. There is no offroad in Mount Pleasant that I know of. We race in Mount Pleasant during the winter time on a flat carpet oval though.


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

*Washtenaw RC Raceway*

It's a bit of a drive, but you can check the Washtenaw RC Raceway thread. Things will be starting out there on the 11th of this month (track construction) and the first race of the season is on the 19th.

You can also check out Dirt Burners in Commerce Twp. www.dbrrc.com


----------



## The Stig (Sep 25, 2005)

Check out http://www.rcxxx.com/forum/index.php this site too. It'll have tons of info on Michigan tracks and a lot of local racer on it.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Proceed with caution*



The Stig said:


> Check out http://www.rcxxx.com/forum/index.php this site too. It'll have tons of info on Michigan tracks and a lot of local racer on it.


You should be warned. RCXXX is a PG rated sited.... language, content can be offensive to some.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

If you only want to do Off road dirt, during the Winter you are limited to 3 places, Dirt Burners in Commerce Twp. (NW Detroit metro area), Washtenaw R/C Raceway between Ann Arbor and Saline, & Hobby Sports in Portage (Kalamazoo). In the summer there are alot more options, but the closest to you that I know run a consistant race program weekly are Sand Hill in Saginaw and West Olive Off Road (WOOR) in West Olive West of Grand Rapids. 

Now if you don't want to do a ton of travelling and just want some wheel time, you can run that truck on carpet in an oval or road course and there are alot more places to run.


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

Didn't Hobby-sports take out there in-door off road and put in a carpet track?


----------



## ronnzilla (Nov 12, 2005)

if you dont mind the drive we race at great indoor track that runs both on and offroad in grand rapids. www.wmrcracing.com check out there site has some pics of the track. track has grown since pics were taken. 35 plus truck racers in stock rubber, stock foam, and mod foam. check it out everything you need to know is on the site. :thumbsup:


----------



## raugh2006 (Apr 25, 2006)

*Racing in Michigan*

If its not to far for you to drive theres a good track in Hesperia, MI.
Racing every Sunday, its outdoors and lots of fun. Racing starts around 1:00pm. Its a hobby shop also. Come on out and play, hope to see ya there.


----------

